# DAIR Tournament by Potawatomi Bowmen 2/18/2012



## todzilla (May 7, 2009)

Potawatomi will be hosting a DAIR shoot
Saturday February 18th, 10am
At Bob's Hardware (in Otsego)

PM me or post questions here.

Thanks for looking. ​


----------



## todzilla (May 7, 2009)

I got a PM asking what this format is. Here's how I explaned it to the best of my knowledge... It's our first time trying this, but it really sounds like fun.

1. 10 ends of 4 arrows at 20 yards.
2. 1 arrow shot at each major ring: 14, 12, 10, 8 for a total of 44 pts per end. 1 arrow per each so a missed 14 will not count as 2 8's
3. The fun part... Multiple shooters will shoot the same target, (2 or 3 depending on how many show up) alternating shooting first. So like in 3d your arrows could be blocked or block someone else out of the rings.
4. There is a shot timer that allows less and less time as the rounds advance.
5. 5 targets on the top row, 5 on the bottom. Top row shoots upper 12, bottom shoots lower 12.
6. After each end shooters advance to the next lane... Every shooter will shoot every target once.
7. Still up in the air, will be decided that morning: Randomly drawn team event. If we have (example) 3 youths, 5 women, 1 trad, 5 open and 17 hunters... We could (and think it would be fun) to put all the names in hats (by class) and have them drawn into teams so that every team gets a lady, youth, trad, etc. Everyone will shoot their normal game, at the end the scores will be totaled for teams and the winning team gets the money to split among them selves... To be determined and ok'd by the shooters that morning of course...

That's about the bulk of it. It's a paper shoot with 3d scoring and some 3d strategy...​


----------



## todzilla (May 7, 2009)

Timer and rules on the ASA web site <http://www.asaarchery.com/iptreaceli...ation&Itemid=1>
there are three types of DAIR
440
380
and Team
each have their own rules. 
In the 440 round the shooters get--
The first 3 ends get 2 min. to shoot 4 arrows
the next 3 ends get 1min 40 sec.to shoot 4 arrows
the next 3 ends get 1 min 20 sec. to shoot 4 arrows
the last end (10th end) gets 1 min to shoot 4 arrows. 
I would have to look at the rules to be sure of time on 380 round.
In the team shoot not only do you have to shoot in allotted time but you also have to change shooters in that time also.
The newest targets have the rules on the back of the targets (can get them from Delta/McKenzie) Jay's in Clare had them.


----------

